# Blacksmith/Bladesmith



## Tyler2045 (Sep 10, 2013)

Do we have any active blade/blacksmiths of the forums? And is this the correct forum to place blacksmithing/bladesmithing work?


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

there was a guy on the barter board who was making knives to sell. may have to go back a few pages to find his post


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I just posted a blade I made in homesteading questions. (that time of year)
As far as where to post you could put this in half the subforums, shop,crafts,outdoors. anything you might need to use a knife for...

But Ernie is one that makes Blades, he uses the removal process, I'm sure there are other.

From my understanding Ernies Knife making is his sole Income.

He's Usually in SE&P.

He also has etsy shop and facebook page 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Possum-Creek-Knifeworks/225805950781948

I know there are others that do forging or have been working towards that and others that do make knifes just not for profit.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ernie , is a knife maker , find one of his posts he is often down in survival &emergency preparedness he has a link to his goods in his signature line 

he is a off grid knife maker in TX


edited : now downhome how did i look right past your post and give the same info oh well


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

considerating a days difference ,well. Not sure on that. more so your moderator status?

some might say ---? 

pretty common though many do the same...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Great minds think alike.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

||Downhome|| said:


> considerating a days difference ,well. Not sure on that. more so your moderator status?
> 
> some might say ---?
> 
> pretty common though many do the same...



moderator status , yeah all that means is i skim hundreds of posts a day 

It's like cops that get in car accidents , they are looking everywhere but the road


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

well seems pretty iffy to me... if I hire some one to watch the old pigs... best watch them I'M THINKING... To give me a similar answer to their well being .... welll... umm NO. 

Like trying to fly a 10lb diaper like a flag... Aint working.

I get it though you where asleep at the wheel and making motions.... personally I park the dang boat myself. Or erase an incriminating post.

Just saying?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

||Downhome|| said:


> well seems pretty iffy to me... if I hire some one to watch the old pigs... best watch them I'M THINKING... To give me a similar answer to their well being .... welll... umm NO.
> 
> Like trying to fly a 10lb diaper like a flag... Aint working.
> 
> ...



your implying I am hired or get paid 

I am more like the neighbor who was asked to drop in and check on the pigs from time to time just to be a good neighbor 

I am a volunteer just like the rest of the board mods 

people forget that all the time , we do it just because we think it is a great place to share information 

this board works because people self govern , the way it should be , if a post is offensive they click the report button , it goes to the mods and they check it out and try and keep the peace, to keep HT a friendly place to share out way of life.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Shoot I did use the word hire didn't I ... 

Should of said asked.

Take it easy Pete I'm more or less funning you a bit.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

||Downhome|| said:


> Shoot I did use the word hire didn't I ...
> 
> Should of said asked.
> 
> Take it easy Pete I'm more or less funning you a bit.



It's all good , I wasn't worked up , just though I would point it out.

mods even still see the banner add top and bottom of the page , I wish we could loose those


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread seems to be drifting. Maybe I can bring it on around. I'll tell you what I've been working on in my shop.
Christmas time is coming up soon. Its time to start building gift items for the family and to sell.
Wednesday night we forged some leaves to go on a chandilier we are building up. While in the shop, my son cut a large bearing apart. We put the balls and the pieces of the race in the forge to soak while we were working. We will draw them all out and build knives from them. That 52100 sure makes a nice blade. 
I started mixing up some finish for the chandilier but need to get some more Japan Drier and beeswax.
Picked up some beautiful hard maple logs, for the handles on the knives, from a wood lot. I will saw it into billets so that it can dry some before I make the handles.
Before the holiday we also need to forge candle holders, napkin rings, a mirror frame, a pair of wall sconces, 6 or 8 fire strikers, a set of fireplace tools, and an assortment or hooks for a fireplace mantle.
Whats going on in your shop?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I wish I had a forge setup... 

One day maybe.

I need to clean my shop is whats going on. 

That will happen soon and I'll be making a few more knifes and other things, same as you for Gifts...


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I just machined out and assembled 6 propane burners that I want to sell if anyone is interested. If you go buy one from the commercial marketeers it will cost nearly $300. I can sell them for $180 and still pay for my habit.


----------

